

ASK HN: Tips for surveying customer interest on the cheap? - swalsh

A few friends and myself are in the beginning stages of working on a consumer oriented product.  Our target  demographic is the stay at home housewife ages 30-40.  As you can imagine, none of us fall in line at all with this demographic.<p>As we've been developing the idea, the phrase "I don't think our target demographic would be interested in this" is coming up quite often.  In the end though, I think we've made a lot of assumptions about a group of people we don't relate to very well.  I'd like to verify those assumptions.<p>What can you recommend as a cheap method for surveying customer interest in a new product?
======
dcpdx
Create a simple landing page describing your service and include a sign-up
field to notify people when it becomes available. Then, run an AdWords
campaign on Google targeting keywords relating to your service that people may
be searching for. You'll get a decent idea of interest by assessing your click
through and conversion data after about a month.

